# baby goat thrashing and can't lift head



## kaciehp (Feb 18, 2014)

Week I am new at this kidding thing, but life goat had twins and one of the babies wad a still birth. The other is really puny so we brought her inside. She was getting better, except for sometimes she can't lift her head. We will stand her up and her head just flops around. Other times she is perfectly fine, just puny. When she can't lift her head she also kicks her legs sometimes. What do you think is wrong with her, and how can I help her.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Look up Floppy Kid Syndrome. I have no experience with it so can't be much help but the info is out there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We need more information. When was the kid born? Were they premature? Did you milk mom and feed colostrum? How often and how much are you feeding? What does the kid weigh? What is the kid's temp? Have you given any BoSe or B Complex?


----------



## kaciehp (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for all your help but the baby had floppy kid syndrome and died last night. May she rest in peace.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the questions asked we need more info.

It almost sounds like the kid went sub temp. Always get a temp first, if it is low, you need to warm up the kid ASAP. 
If it is below 100 degree's the kid needs warmed up before feeding colostrum or milk.
Another way to tell right away, is to put your finger in the mouth, is it cold or warm? Feel the belly is it empty?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So sorry for your loss  it sounds more like it was a preemie and those are really hard to keep alive and to maintain body heat. It very well could have been not right. Either way or what ever it was I'm still sorry you lost him/her


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So sorry you lost the baby. I agree with Jessica...could have been premie or something else going on. It's hard to bring them back when they are that far gone.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. Do you know for sure it was floppy kid? Just wondering. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry


----------

